
TEXTFILES.COM Time Capsule - stargrave
https://archive.org/details/textfiles-dot-com-2011
======
brudgers
Podcast from 2011. Focus on the removal of GeoCities from the web as an
instance of a larger problem of not letting the future decide what is
important.

